

The Rise of the Drone Master: Pop Culture Recasts Obama - wikiburner
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/30/us/politics/pop-culture-puts-spin-on-grim-realities-of-obama-presidency.html

======
kapnobatairza
Can we just make it a rule that if you are going to be posting news from a
source that is notorious for paywalling or geowalling, you at least attempt to
provide an alternate link (either in the comments or in the submission if you
can retain the original domain)? This always happens for NYTimes submissions,
and time/energy/comment space always needs to be wasted posting a mirror.

Here is a non-paywall link:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/30/us/politics/pop-culture-
pu...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/30/us/politics/pop-culture-puts-spin-on-
grim-realities-of-obama-presidency.html?share)

~~~
sov
Your link is also paywalled. Just search and access the article from google.

~~~
kapnobatairza
Interesting, the ?share appendage to NYT links usually works for me. There
must be some other parameter ?share uses to bypass the paywall (perhaps
geolocation).

